# growlab gl120 w/ afghan kush special



## garciafan (May 24, 2011)

afghan kush special seeds obtained via attitude promo. gear received within 10 business days as always. all 7 fem seeds germed 100%.

also included in the promo and current grow, are the following. again, all germed 100%.

TH seeds Kushage
TH seeds Burmese Kush
G13 labs seeds Sour Diesel

more pics to come.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

Nice set up!  Looks like lots of Air moving!  what's your temps? Nice.

I been growing Sour-D out for a while now.  Strong grower but HELLA Stretches after 12/12 much more than most strains.  jfyi   Good luck


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2011)

It's all about the Kush.......


----------



## garciafan (May 24, 2011)

BudLover#69 said:
			
		

> Nice set up!  Looks like lots of Air moving!  what's your temps? Nice.
> 
> I been growing Sour-D out for a while now.  Strong grower but HELLA Stretches after 12/12 much more than most strains.  jfyi   Good luck


 
thank you. yeah, good ventilation is very important. i use the following:

Soler & Palau TD-150 302 cfm Inline 6'' to exhaust my air cooled 600w HPS. the exhaust flows independant of the grow tent (gl120) ventilation system. intake is from outside the tent, over and through the light, and out via the 6'' aluminum Heavy Duty ducting (pictured). then 6'' down to 4'', through the wall, into the laundry room, and tied in with the dryer vent exhaust. TD-150 is wired and run on the low setting.

Active Air 365 cfm Inline 6'' to exhaust and vent the grow tent (gl 120). this fan is run via voltage meter or fan speed controller and run at about 25%. the fan is connected to my carbon scrubber. both are mounted at the back of the tent and at the ceiling. this air is exhausted out the top of the tent and simply into an enclosed back porch room. this room acts much like a "lung" as it is cooled by a window ac unit. 10,000 btu. so, as the air inside the tent is pulled through the carbon filter, exhausted out the top of the tent and in to the "lung" room, the air is simply pulled back in via the two 6'' intake ports at the bottom of the tent.

my "lung" room stays at 75 degrees with 48% rel humidity during the day and 72 degrees with 50% rel humidity at night. the grow environment (inside the gl 120) stays below 80 degrees and 50% rel humidity during the day and 75 degrees and 50% at night.


----------



## BudLover#69 (May 24, 2011)

That's Bad ***!!  Sweet,,   My stuff is very Ghetto but I have the whole circle covered and it has been keeping me in Frosty Goodness.   Sure beats Buying Buds!


----------



## garciafan (May 24, 2011)

BudLover#69 said:
			
		

> That's Bad ***!!  Sweet,,   My stuff is very Ghetto but I have the whole circle covered and it has been keeping me in Frosty Goodness.   Sure beats Buying Buds!


 
thank you. below is soil and feeding information. my apologies if this should be continued in another forum.

Pro Mix BX - 3.8 cu foot compressed bale
Foxfarm Ocean Forest - 1.5 cu foot loose
Mushroom Compost Black Velvet - 40 lb  
Perlite - 1 bag 8 qrts
GeoHummus - 2  1lb bags
Dolomite Lime - 7 cups
mixed very well. i then leave the dry mix outside for a couple days. moisten and mix again very well. how well???? mixed until the dirt feels good rolling it through your hands and fingers. 
ph of the above mix - 6.8

55 gallons (appx) of nice, fluffy, fresh, and ph proper soil.

gear:
Milwaukee ph600
HM digital aquapro ap-2

nutrients:
Canna Terra series w/ all supplements
6.4 - 6.7 ph
1450 - 1857 ec uS


----------



## garciafan (May 24, 2011)

i should also mention...i use the Sentinel EVC-2 atmospheric controller to monitor and control temp and humidity. i tried to snap a couple pics of the fans/ventilation inside my tent. a little tight but everything fits nice and snug...and by having all my "noise" gear on the inside of the tent, the "lung" room remains very quiet.


----------



## burner (May 25, 2011)

Nice clean setup, I have an S&P 100 and love it. Wrapped in duct insulation its almost silent inside my cab


----------



## r0xahbuds (May 27, 2011)

How do you adjust the height of the light as the plants grow?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2011)

r0xahbuds said:
			
		

> How do you adjust the height of the light as the plants grow?



I have some rigid ducting on my lights and I always leave my lights in place and raise and lower the plants with buckets, milk crates, boxes, etc to maintain an even canopy.


----------



## garciafan (May 30, 2011)

i agree with hemp goddess. i prefer to raise and level the canopy to the light rather than adjust the light to the plants. my vent / exhaust / cooling rig is set up to run quiet and efficient. so, i try to move the light / rigging / ducting / etc as little as possible.


----------

